# My cat pees on my laundry!



## wordslikeswords (Apr 4, 2007)

My cat pees on my laundry. It doesn't matter if it's dirty or clean, but if it's on the floor or my bed, or anywhere, she pees on it. She uses her litterbox too. I thought it was because I left her some weekends and she was angry, but she does it right in front of me. She doesn't pee on the floor or furniture unless there is laundry that she digs through, pees, and it soaks through. I don't understand this at all. Can someone please offer some advice? I try to keep my laundry in the hamper but it doesn't always work out!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Most times, especially if a cat is peeing right in front of you...they are trying to tell you something. Usually it is a urinary tract infection, sometimes it is a litterbox problem; size of box or type of litter or not cleaned of waste enough...

However, if my husband leaves his dirty laundry on the floor, especially his armpit sweat t-shirts...the kitties will pee on it. Incentive to use the hamper and be neater, but I'd also rule out the other possibilities, especially the medical one.
h


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I agree with Heidi. When Twinkie peed on my bedspread and pillow it was the first sign I had than he had developed bladder crystals. So when a cat pees outside the litterbox, and especially if it's done right in front of you, the first step is always to find out if the cat has a urinary tract infection or crystals. If your cat is given a clean bill of urinary tract health, then we'll have to pursue behavioral issues. Good luck.


----------



## sophbett29 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have one that does that, its rare thank goodness. I worried at first until I realized it was her way of telling me she was not happy with something I did, or didn't do. She was never really sneaky about it, i did ocasionally think she was just getting in the laundry hamper etc.

Once I realized it was a behaviour, I went thru heck and high water to figure out what types of triggers she had and worked to change me doing them and her response to them. Now its a rarity thank heavens, I threw my flannel shirt onto a little couch they have, i was working on something and never thought to pick it up until later on when it was in the middle of the floor and peed on.

Get kitty's health cleared, and then work on behaviour. :wink:


----------

